# Downsizing and deployment question



## Stephanie_5 (6 Apr 2012)

This is a bit of a random question but bear with me:

Has anyone heard of any DND PS civilians who are deployed on behald of DND to Afghanistan that have been informed that they are subject to WFA and will lose, or need to compete for their jobs?

After almost a year in theatre, this is what I have been informed is happening to me and I am wondering if any others are in similar situations that I can touch base with.

Thanks


----------

